# Kein xvid nach xine_lib-Update

## DarkSpir

Moinmoin. Vorgestern hab ich mir den Spass gemacht und über Nacht ein emerge -uD --newuse world durchlaufen lassen. Unter Anderem war da auch ein Update von xine_lib dabei.

Eben grad sitzen wir in größerer Runde und unterhalten uns über ein Anime-Opening, worauf mein Kommentar kommt: "Hey, ich hab das aufm Laptop. Schauen wirs uns einfach an." Beim Versuch blieb es leider, Meldung von Xine: "The Stream <Dateiname> uses an unsupported codec: Video Codec: Xvid (XVID) Start playback anyway?"

Ich seh irgendwie kein Useflag, mit dem ich das steuern könnte. Vorm Update ging das aber noch, warum zum Teufel geht es jetzt nicht mehr? Die letzte halbe Stunde hab ich google laufen gelassen um herauszufinden, wie ich das zusammen zum Laufen bringen kann... kein Erfolg. Das Einzige was ich finden kann ist aus irgendwelchen Ubuntu-Boards: Installier Paket extracodecs-blablabla nach. Toll, das gibts in Portage nicht und das macht auch irgendwie keinen Sinn.

Von den Leuten vor Ort muss ich mir stattdessen anhören, ich soll doch bitte Windows booten. Sorry, hier wird grad ne Schmerzgrenze deutlich überschritten. Ich bräuchte dringend mal nen Tipp wie ich das zum Laufen bringen kann.

----------

## Finswimmer

w32codecs könnten dir helfen. Alternativ  kannst du mal mplayer versuchen, ob die Datei überhaupt ordnungsgemäß abgespielt werden kann.

Tobi

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn mal durch ein update Pakete instaliert werden, die eine API Änderung haben, dann muss man auch bei der dynamischen Verlinkung (Standard unter Linux) die davon abhängigen Pakete neu kompilieren. Um es einfacher zu haben ist das Programm "revdep-rebuild" (Paket gentoolkit) sehr hilfreich, denn da sucht solche Pakete, die neu kompiliert werden müssen.

----------

## DarkSpir

win32codecs wird mir in einer i86_64-Umgebung nicht viel nützen befürchte ich (zumindest hab ich mal gelesen, dass das nicht umbedingt funktioniert), aber ich probiers mal aus.

Der mplayer hat ein xvid-Useflag (welches gesetzt ist) und kompiliert vorweg brav xvid und anschließend sich selbst. Nach ein bisschen Konfigurationsgebastel war das dann für den Abend meine Lösung (die Dateien sind ansich in Ordnung, hatte sie auch vorher schon auf dem Laptop abgespielt).

Langfristig werd ichs mal mit revdep-rebuild versuchen, auch wenn ich mir nicht ganz erklären kann, wie mir das im aktuellen Fall hilft, da ich sowohl xine-lib als auch xine-ui als erstes mal neu emerged habe. Hatte mir sowas in der Art schon gedacht, allerdings war das nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.

----------

## Martux

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> win32codecs wird mir in einer i86_64-Umgebung nicht viel nützen befürchte ich (zumindest hab ich mal gelesen, dass das nicht umbedingt funktioniert), aber ich probiers mal aus.
> 
> 

 

s gibt auch die amd64codecs.

----------

## franzf

ein kürzliches update bei mir hat auch für eine disfunktionalität von mplayer und xine gesorgt:

media-libs/x264-svn

ein revdep-rebuild hat daraufhin vor xine-lib und mplayer auch noch ffmpeg gemerged.

also schmeiß jetzt revdep-rebuild an, mehr als funktionieren kann es ja nicht  :Wink: 

grüße

franz

----------

## DarkSpir

Ähnlich wie x264 wars bei mir ffmpeg (womit der Zusammenhang mit xvid funktioniert nicht hergestellt wäre). Ein revdep-rebuild hat das Ganze gefixt. Dankeschön für die Tipps.  :Smile: 

Wie war das nochmal mit den amd64codecs? Gibts dafür ein Howto?

----------

## Josef.95

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

> Ähnlich wie x264 wars bei mir ffmpeg (womit der Zusammenhang mit xvid funktioniert nicht hergestellt wäre). Ein revdep-rebuild hat das Ganze gefixt. Dankeschön für die Tipps. 
> 
> Wie war das nochmal mit den amd64codecs? Gibts dafür ein Howto?

 

```
emerge -av media-libs/amd64codecs
```

MfG josef.95

----------

## Vortex375

Also, Leute, nun mach mal bitte keine irreführenden Bemerkungen. Xvid ist ein freier Codec und hat nichts mit den win32codecs zu tun. Xvid hat auch nichts mit x264 zu tun.

Da xine weder ein ffmpeg noch ein xvid USE-Flag hat, weiß ich jetzt leider nicht woran das liegen könnte... Ich nehme an, xine-lib neu zu mergen hast du schon versucht.

Ich bin ohnehin schon seit längerem kein Fan von xine mehr, es macht einfach zu viele Zicken. Bei mir funktioniert xine momentan auch nicht richtig, weil der Ton ständig Aussetzer hat.

Ich benutze lieber mplayer (spielt wirklich alles; absolut stabil und zuverlässig; eine aktuelle svn-Version ist von Vorteil, wenn man "bleeding-edge" Codecs verwendet) oder Programme auf gstreamer-basis (funktioniert für mich besser als xine).

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Da xine weder ein ffmpeg noch ein xvid USE-Flag hat, weiß ich jetzt leider nicht woran das liegen könnte... Ich nehme an, xine-lib neu zu mergen hast du schon versucht.

 

xine-lib direkt von ffmpeg ab, welches auch zwingend benötigt wird. Nur mal 1 Beispiel:

```
for i in /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.1.9/*; do ldd ${i} | grep -i avcodec; done

[...]

        libavcodec.so.51 => /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.51 (0x00002ab6c6eb7000)

equery b /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.51

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.51 in *... ]

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2 (/usr/lib64/libavcodec.so.51 -> libavcodec.so.51.40.4)

```

x264-svn wird direkt gebraucht (kannst du auf eben die selbe Art testen).

Das gibt jetzt zwar nicht direkt die Dateien, welche dagegen linken, zeigt aber recht schnell dass ffmpeg &co gebraucht werden.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich bin ohnehin schon seit längerem kein Fan von xine mehr, es macht einfach zu viele Zicken. Bei mir funktioniert xine momentan auch nicht richtig, weil der Ton ständig Aussetzer hat.
> 
> Ich benutze lieber mplayer (spielt wirklich alles; absolut stabil und zuverlässig; eine aktuelle svn-Version ist von Vorteil, wenn man "bleeding-edge" Codecs verwendet) oder Programme auf gstreamer-basis (funktioniert für mich besser als xine).

 

Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit xine. Spielt alles was ich brauch, hab immer Ton und Bild, und vor allem dvd-Menüs  :Wink: 

Trotzdem verwende ich für kleine Sachen fast ausschließlich (und immer öfter auch für lange DVDs) mplayer mit dem Qt4-Frontend smplayer (ebuild). Ist wohl das umfangreichste Frontend zu mplayer, mit dem dollen Feature dass der sich bei jeder (!) angespielten Datei merkt wo er aufgehört hat, auch Audio!

Grüße

Franz

----------

